

NTSB Cites Improper Pilot Command in Virgin Galactic Crash - zaroth
http://online.wsj.com/articles/ntsb-cites-improper-pilot-command-in-virgin-galactic-crash-1414993698

======
zaroth

      The feathers are supposed to activate only after two separate
      levers in the cockpit are moved.
    
      But on Friday, Mr. Hart said, the tail surfaces deployed
      without the second lever being moved.
    

Pull lever for instant death? It can't possibly work that way...

